# Looking to hire a maintenance technician



## Raf (Nov 6, 2010)

We are an aquarium service company serving the lower mainland looking to hire a maintenance technician apprentice to join our team. Part time to start, 3 days per week, 8 hrs per day. Must have previous experience in both freshwater and saltwater, excellent customer service, be detail oriented, clean and be able to drive with full DL. Company vehicle provided, training provided, pm or email for details.

Aquatic Escapes Aquariums Inc in Vancouver, BC

[email protected]


----------

